# New to GTO Team (barn find 1968 GTO)



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

I just purchased a 1968 GTO which spent the past 40 years in a barn with a couple other old goats. I have owned -and still do- a few Olds 442's (1965's and a 1969).

I found a replacement endura bumper to replace the 'replacement" bumper someone put on in the late 60's or early 70's. I also need a pair of bucket seats and a might have to replace the two front fenders. 

Looking forward to tearing into this project and appreciate any advice, recommendations, or ideas you might share to a new GTO owner.










Last night we washed her off and started an inventory of the parts and pieces.





































SOFGOAT


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

that car is thanking you right now. best of luck with it. what are they n what is the guy doing with the other gtos in that barn?


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Unless there is severe accident damage on those front fenders, I would patch them with the heel patch, as NOS fenders are expensive, and those do not look too bad from the photos. Ames makes a very nice patch panel....any repro 68 fenders I have heard are junk.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey, welcome to the club!

You didn't post a picture of the front with the "replacement" bumper but if it is chrome instead of endura you may have the endura delete option which would give you a chrome bumper.

Looks like a really solid car considering it spent all that time in the barn. 

Post up some pics of the 442's you have, love them GM A body's!

:lurk:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard. You'll definitely get a lot of info off this site as well as member input.

Looks like a solid builder. Last year of the vent windows on the doors. x2 on the patch panels vs new fenders -even if you have to take them to a good autobody repair shop to have it done. Sometimes it is best to keep what you can original and patch it than to take a chance on some of the repro parts that are "almost" like original, but not, and either need extra re-work or you have to settle for the disappointing fit and finish.

Should be fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Does look pretty good after just a wash job. You must be pumped with that find. How's the motor and tranny? Keep the photos coming.


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

Is the other one in the barn a 1966 GTO? I wouldn't mind having that, is it for sale?


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

Very curious - any evidence of mouse nests?

Seems too nice for a barn find, but great car nonetheless. Congrats of the new car!


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

nardulli said:


> Is the other one in the barn a 1966 GTO? I wouldn't mind having that, is it for sale?


Nardulli:

There were several GTO's in the barn. They were part of an Engineer's estate being settled following his death. I looked at a 1964 GTO as well, but something about this 1969 caught my eye. 

I have the title to my car, which is an original Missouri title and is quite fragile. All of the GTO's were in this barn, locked away since the early 1970's. It was quite a find.

SOFGOAT


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Nightshade 68 HO said:


> Unless there is severe accident damage on those front fenders, I would patch them with the heel patch, as NOS fenders are expensive, and those do not look too bad from the photos. Ames makes a very nice patch panel....any repro 68 fenders I have heard are junk.


Nightshade:

The driver's fender is dented up. In fact, the reason it has the chrome bumper that is currently on it, is that someone hung it on there in the late 60's after tearing up the original endura bumper. I have a replacement endura and will get it put back on the car as I move forward.










SOFGOAT


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Zoomin said:


> Very curious - any evidence of mouse nests?
> 
> Seems too nice for a barn find, but great car nonetheless. Congrats of the new car!


Zoomin:

All of the GTO's in this barn had been there since the early 70's. I don't see any evidence of mouse nests. All of the cars are in really good condition overall.

SOFGOAT


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> Hey, welcome to the club!
> 
> You didn't post a picture of the front with the "replacement" bumper but if it is chrome instead of endura you may have the endura delete option which would give you a chrome bumper.
> 
> ...


ALKYGOT:

It was an original endura, but someone bumped into something and they replaced it with this one:










I think it is from a 1968/69 Bonneville? Can anyone help identify it?

Here is one of my 1965 442's:










SOFGOAT


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Sofgoat,

I will definitely have a professional bump out and pull that fender. From the pics it does look repairable. Like I said, Heard nothing but bad about the aftermarket fenders for these cars. Been trying to lobby AMD to reproduce body parts for our cars....to no avail so far....


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats on your GTO; looks like a nice, solid starting point!

I agree with the previous comments; don't replace those fenders. 
Unless they have been re-tooled in the past 12 months, the aftermarket parts are not worth messing with.

Use the aftermarket patch panels and repair the dents.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The original poster asked: I think it is from a 1968/69 Bonneville? Can anyone help identify it? (The bumper)

It is from a 1969 LeMans/Tempest. A full size car bumper (Bonneville) would be much wider than the smaller GTO series of cars.


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Roger that said:


> The original poster asked: I think it is from a 1968/69 Bonneville? Can anyone help identify it? (The bumper)
> 
> It is from a 1969 LeMans/Tempest. A full size car bumper (Bonneville) would be much wider than the smaller GTO series of cars.


Thanks fella's.

SOFGOAT


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Real nice GTO! Was the drive train all there, and if so, does it turn over (even if just by hand)? Really lucky on the mouse nests. I bought a Camaro that had one under the backseat. I owned the car for 8 years and still had seeds falling from under the dash.

I like the Olds too. You mush be a glutton for punishment having two projects at once. Good luck with them both!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

That thing is in pretty good shape, congrats. You can find most of the stuff you will need from Ames performance.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Welcome*

Great find .... ! !

If you still need a pair of 68 GTO bucket seats I have a pair of them

correct side release backs with plastic backs and base surrounds ...

sweet tracks ... sweet plastics ... good/not rust bucket springs...

original 68 upholstery but they need foams and covers.... I also

have brand new 68 Black GTO never installed seat covers ....

scott68gto at comcast.net [email protected] no spaces .... 

lots of 68 stuff here .......

Scott T Kirkland Washington

best to email me if interested and I will give you my phone number

punctual safe shipping


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks Scott.

Email sent.

SOFGOAT


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have to say that was great find. I was under the impression that those grills on the gto belong to lemans and not GTO. By the way I have an extra set just in case. Not perfect but usable. They are non reproduce so you know.
Good luck


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

chui1980 said:


> I have to say that was great find. I was under the impression that those grills on the gto belong to lemans and not GTO. By the way I have an extra set just in case. Not perfect but usable. They are non reproduce so you know.
> Good luck


Chui:

You are correct, the grills are for a Lemans, as is the bumper. It was originally an Endura car with hideaways. The vacuum cans, hoses, and bumper braces are still there. I have secured a replacement Endura bumper but I do not have the grills.

If you are interested in parting with any of your Pontiac parts which will help me get this old girl back on the road, please drop me an email ((sempergumby2ATyahoooooooo.com) just change the AT to "@" and drop all the extra "oooo's" in the yahoo.com) with in idea of what you'd like for the items shipped to Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, 66048.

Thanks.

SOFGOAT


----------



## XCE841 (Jul 8, 2018)

Looks like a nice car .


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow, nice find !! Some people just get lucky, lol, looks like a very nice project and definitely a well preserved Goat. Have a blast on restoring it, bro !!


----------

